# Cannondale sizing



## ScotiaLass (27 Jan 2015)

I'm looking at a Cannondale Tango 29er 7 but the place I'm looking at only has it in a 'tall' size.
Anyone have any idea what height this is for? I've tried googling for some info but can't seem to find anything.


----------



## Rob3rt (27 Jan 2015)

Geometry can be found here: http://www.cannondale.com/uk_gb/2015/bikes/women-s/womens-mountain/trail/tango-7

According to the Cannondale spiel the Tango has 27.5" wheels... however the geometry chart says 29.


----------



## ScotiaLass (27 Jan 2015)

Oh thanks, didn't see that!


----------



## shadow master (27 Jan 2015)

Rob3rt said:


> Geometry can be found here: http://www.cannondale.com/uk_gb/2015/bikes/women-s/womens-mountain/trail/tango-7
> 
> According to the Cannondale spiel the Tango has 27.5" wheels... however the geometry chart says 29.


Get to a local dealer...sounds like a cock up brewing!


----------



## ScotiaLass (27 Jan 2015)

shadow master said:


> Get to a local dealer...sounds like a cock up brewing!


My LBS is good but I don't want to spend £500 on a current model as it will be a second bike for running to the shops etc.
The one online won't fit anyway but it's a fab buy at under £300


----------

